# Block availability issue



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Was everyone able to grab a block for tomorrow? I loaded the app right at 10, but nothing happened -- as if it wasn't 10 yet.

I've been having problems with my app all weekend.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Most definitely getting tougher to grab blocks at 10pm. I've missed 2 times this week already which is unusual for me. Blocks used to go fast, now they go at light speed! One fumble and your out of the game.
Missed saturday night, then woke up early sunday at 7am, logged into app......BOOM....open blocks button shows. Half asleep I accept a 4pm to 8pm block. That was all there was open and for the day so glad I did. 

So, weird shit happening for sure. Changes are afoot as noted by people talking about weird block hours and i've seen weird routes and changes at our location with the way things are done. So, guess we just have to accept it and adapt.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

It's probably related to the latest app update, but I've been having difficulty grabbing a block at 10pm all week.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Yep.......I missed again last night myself and hoping for something to pop up this morning. The freakin' open blocks just dissipate faster and faster every week! Very frustrating to play this game and getting disenchanted with this whole gig now! Everything is a ****in' crap shoot! Yeh.....i'm a little peeved!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

That's funny. I've only been able to pick up one 10 o'clock block since Flex started here and that was on day 2. 
Haven't been able to pick up a block during the day for months. 
Probably have spent 50+ hours trying to pick up a block and nothing.


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

A lot of blocks has been available here in VA. You can grab a block easily all day. It has been like this since they changed the blocks from 4 to 3 hours.. I don't know if this created more blocks opportunities or people just don't want to work for 3 hours lol.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

The only way to make 3 hour blocks work is to be able to do 2 a day. If they do that here in Miami I would have to be out of this game unless I could get 2 blocks. 
I could see where it might work but blocks would have to be easy to grab. Time will tell. 
Not a single notification for an open block today for me. Blocks on the fly have become much rarer, maybe one a day if lucky. Not sure if it's just for certain drivers or for everyone in Miami Gardens?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I slept through my "wake up and get a block alarm" at 10pm tuesday, logged in at 10:13pm and there was a block available. Go figure.

All other times I have to speed-race through exactly at 10pm to get a block, and even then only 75% of the time something is available.

g


----------



## detsoob (Jun 16, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> The only way to make 3 hour blocks work is to be able to do 2 a day. If they do that here in Miami I would have to be out of this game unless I could get 2 blocks.
> I could see where it might work but blocks would have to be easy to grab. Time will tell.
> Not a single notification for an open block today for me. Blocks on the fly have become much rarer, maybe one a day if lucky. Not sure if it's just for certain drivers or for everyone in Miami Gardens?


It will get better Monday when school starts and there won't be as many drivers.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

detsoob said:


> It will get better Monday when school starts and there won't be as many drivers.


You think so? Less college students maybe? I pray Amazon doesn't up and hire more people.
I had the same issue you guys are talking about.
I took a pay period off. Last night was going to be my first day back looking for blocks. 10PM came and I was in the app, looked found my block and went to accept it and it popped up again with the same time, which was weird but I tried to grab it again anyway, and I was kicked back to the black screen.
All day I have been "fishing" for blocks, and I found something at 4:30PM, but when I went to grab it nothing. I have a day job I shouldn't have tried to grab that 4:30PM, but **** it! I would have just cut out early from work, because it's 72 dollars I wouldn't have had before, and in that lies the problem. Amazon is turning us into block addicted crack heads...lol
Honestly I was suppose to be using this money to invest into myself, but I work so much I haven't had the time to research more into what that would be...lol!


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

Samething again tonight, not able to get a block... I think I'm going to email them again...


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

Vmiyoshi said:


> You think so? Less college students maybe? I pray Amazon doesn't up and hire more people.
> I had the same issue you guys are talking about.
> I took a pay period off. Last night was going to be my first day back looking for blocks. 10PM came and I was in the app, looked found my block and went to accept it and it popped up again with the same time, which was weird but I tried to grab it again anyway, and I was kicked back to the black screen.
> All day I have been "fishing" for blocks, and I found something at 4:30PM, but when I went to grab it nothing. I have a day job I shouldn't have tried to grab that 4:30PM, but &%[email protected]!* it! I would have just cut out early from work, because it's 72 dollars I wouldn't have had before, and in that lies the problem. Amazon is turning us into block addicted crack heads...lol
> Honestly I was suppose to be using this money to invest into myself, but I work so much I haven't had the time to research more into what that would be...lol!


Thanks for the laugh lol. As i read your message i started thinking about a crack head and then you said it.

We all are looking at our phones at 10p anxiously waiting to see if we can get that fix lmao


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeh, the crackhead comment was right on! I'm feeling a bit like a "pawn" at the moment with all this nonsense just to get a freakin' block! Everything we do is by feel and guessing. They need to be a WHOLE LOT more forthcoming with details and information. 

I hope you're right destoob and something changes?? 
I had planned to go out and at least upgrade my phone today to keep going but i'm having second thoughts about that now. I'd be real pissed off if I got a new phone and same problems. So, going to wait it out a bit see if anything changes.

Got 2 notifications today....first was too short a window for me, takes 45 minutes just to get to the warehouse on weekdays. Then next one, I was 10 feet from my phone, RAN to it when I heard the notification, app was open by the time I got to it block was gone. Literally have to have the phone by your side at all times when looking, at least at our location. RIFREAKINGDICULOUS! Yeh, i'm pissed off.......AGAIN!


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

I think someone said this before but maybe there is more drivers. Plus, if Amazon is giving 50-60 packages out in the morning and all gets delivered, they may not need many open bliocks in the afternoon. Therefore that small amount of blocks are consumed in seconds. 

A slow phone will be an issue but I haven't had a problem in Dallas.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

cynamin said:


> I think someone said this before but maybe there is more drivers. Plus, if Amazon is giving 50-60 packages out in the morning and all gets delivered, they may not need many open bliocks in the afternoon. Therefore that small amount of blocks are consumed in seconds.
> 
> A slow phone will be an issue but I haven't had a problem in Dallas.


I don't know, you and I are out of the same warehouse. I agree with all your points, but now I'm having problems. 
a couple of months ago it was morning blocks I stopped being able to get, so I switched to evenings. Now I'm having the same problems with them. 
I can't do afternoons on the weekdays because I have a day job... I also got use to evening blocks, less packages but more driving between packages...


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

Nothing again tonight... 
I don't even get upset anymore... It is what it is, I guess...


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

Vmiyoshi said:


> Nothing again tonight...
> I don't even get upset anymore... It is what it is, I guess...


I spoke bad luck on myself... The only reason I have a blk tomorrow is bc it was auto assigned on Friday. I wasn't able to grab anything sunday 10p.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

I honestly think, FB was the first location that excepted flex contractors, in this area. Amazon expanded for the summer, they liked the idea. They added other locations for flex contractors, and moved blocks, but not contractors. 
I think it will work it self out in the future, but currently it sucks.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Vmiyoshi said:


> Nothing again tonight...
> I don't even get upset anymore... It is what it is, I guess...


 Same here. 5 days in a row now for me. Up again early in hopes of catching a block on the fly. 
Something's up and just can't put my finger on it yet but I will.....determined to beat this game one way or another!


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

It was like that last week in Portland. One night, blocks weren't even offered at 10 pm. Next day I found out Internet was down at the warehouse. This week I've had no problem picking up blocks. 

I spoke with one of the warehouse supervisors. Apparently business has just been slow recently. Less orders equal fewer blocks. I suspect things will pick up in the fall. 

Interestingly, I was offered two blocks tomorrow, 10-2 and 6-9. I thought abut the second one for a few minutes before accepting, and was still able to grab it. It'll be interesting to essentially work a split shift.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

They just started the late day shifts here. I grabbed one but from what I understand they are "same day" deliveries. It was $56 only had 6 deliveries! Of course it was south of Austin @ 5:30! Took an hour just to get to the area. Then about 15-20 min between deliveries I made it home around 8. Haha I hope that was a fluke. I get up early every morn to try to grab a good 72 block. Working out so far but there are so many drivers now it's becoming harder and harder. I hope this works out bc UL screwed me over so I'm going back to school and this gig would work out perfectly for a busy schedule. Fingers crossed.


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh, the crackhead comment was right on! I'm feeling a bit like a "pawn" at the moment with all this nonsense just to get a freakin' block! Everything we do is by feel and guessing. They need to be a WHOLE LOT more forthcoming with details and information.
> 
> I hope you're right destoob and something changes??
> I had planned to go out and at least upgrade my phone today to keep going but i'm having second thoughts about that now. I'd be real pissed off if I got a new phone and same problems. So, going to wait it out a bit see if anything changes.
> ...





CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh, the crackhead comment was right on! I'm feeling a bit like a "pawn" at the moment with all this nonsense just to get a freakin' block! Everything we do is by feel and guessing. They need to be a WHOLE LOT more forthcoming with details and information.
> 
> I hope you're right destoob and something changes??
> I had planned to go out and at least upgrade my phone today to keep going but i'm having second thoughts about that now. I'd be real pissed off if I got a new phone and same problems. So, going to wait it out a bit see if anything changes.
> ...


I learned this 2 months ago. If you hear the notification your already lost! To get a block you have to be there the moment its released like when you secure it at 10pm. That means you have to refresh every sec. And it why you were too slow. Someone refreshed in your area before they heard the sound and got it.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Got the white screen tonight for 2-3 seconds, picked up an 11am block no problem.

First time this happened: I backed out and it still had the "blocks available" bar showing... I looked and there was also a 4pm block I could have grabbed (was available for 5-6 seconds.)

So I don't think the white screen has anything to do with not being able to get blocks. I think it is a simple case of supply and demand... you have a better chance of getting a block if there are tons of blocks available, less people hitting exactly at 10pm, or both.

I still wouldn't discount Amazon putting people in a silent 'time out' if they don't like how your deliveries are going (take too long, too many undeliverables, too many lost packages, etc).... but that is just a theory.

g


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I was always able to either grab a 10pm block or do it on the fly the next day. Something all the sudden changed and still can't put my finger on it. Got a new phone........FAIL! No change, faster loading but white screen delay puts me seconds behind the grab. Got nothing last night and as usual, will try fishing today. If I back out and go back in, it's all over. It was over in milliseconds last night. 
It's pretty ridiculous that I would sit here for hours refreshing my phone in HOPES of something popping up! I simply refuse to spend 2-4 hours just to get a F'ing block! Yeh, maybe my problem but it wasn't a problem a week ago? 

Noticed something about our hours. Miami gardens ONLY releases 6 blocks at 10pm. Our first block/wave starts at 10am, the last at 12:30pm. So, they only release 6, 4 hour blocks each night. Last night I only saw blocks to 11 or 11:30. Can anyone else confirm this? 
So, definitely less blocks released.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenix will have nights where there is only 1 block available, and nights where there are a bunch of different times available, so guessing it is related to the volume needing to be delivered (and how many people they have pre-scheduled).

Interesting note from someone else in another thread, says he pulled up the app on two separate phones at exactly 10pm - one had blocks available, one did not.

So there may be something going on here, maybe they offer blocks to certain drivers first, maybe they have a rotating schedule of who to offer them to, maybe they limit hours, maybe they weight certain drivers to get blocks more often...... who knows.... 

g


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

There are 2 blks available in DD1 now. 6p and 630p. 2 hrs each


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

Now it's 630p and 7p for 3 hrs


----------

